# Busy week slicing.



## CreativeCanes (Jun 12, 2018)

We had a rough week last week, my son wandered away from school (3 days before summer break) thankfully he was found by some nice people who he was able to tell them his school and name, they called the police and the school  (my son is Autistic and doesn't have a good vocab yet), the school called me and I lost it emotionally even though he was safe at the time. 
I spent the remainder of the week channeling my emotions into making blanks, it was like I had become a robot and just went to my happy place.

I got 3 custom blank orders made and a bunch of extra's for stock to go to Exotic. I made over 45 blanks this past week. 
It was the first time since making blanks that I had bought cane work to complete an order, I was requested to make drama mask blanks with roses and Ivy  from iKandiClay had drama mask canes ready to go so I bit the bullet and bought some canes for the first time. The monarch butterfly blanks are also made using Ivy's cane work. Such a talented lady. 

Super grateful to have my boy home and safe and to all who bought some blanks this past week, it's kept me and my mind occupied. It added another handful of grey hairs though.
Have a great rest of the week all and stay safe this summer with your kiddo's


----------



## Charlie_W (Jun 12, 2018)

I’m glad your son is safe.
Beautiful pc blanks!


----------



## rsieracki (Jun 12, 2018)

very nice,, unfortunately the ones i want are sold out on exotic blanks already.. i look forward to more


----------



## mark james (Jun 12, 2018)

Glad the events ended fine.  Yes, useful distraction can be helpful, but the emotions are still very hard to work through.  Be well.


----------



## CreativeCanes (Jun 12, 2018)

Charlie_W said:


> I’m glad your son is safe.
> Beautiful pc blanks!



Thank you so much Charlie, it certainly was a scare.




rsieracki said:


> very nice,, unfortunately the ones i want are sold out on exotic blanks already.. i look forward to more



Thank you so much, message me which ones you were after and I can recreate something similar, no two will be exact, but using same cane work so very similar. I'll be sending a new batch in on Monday. 





mark james said:


> Glad the events ended fine.  Yes, useful distraction can be helpful, but the emotions are still very hard to work through.  Be well.



Thank you Mark, yes we are very fortunate, my little guy certainly had someone watching over him that day. As parents do their mind wanders a million miles an hour about the what if's. It's haunted me since he was 2 when he first wandered and we have kept such a close eye on him, but the school had never seen him even attempt to wander, so they took him off a 1 to 1 para and had him on a 1 to 3 and she was attending one of the other kids. Scary stuff. Thankfully they are back on a 1 to 1 now. One day at a time. :befuddled:


----------



## thewishman (Jun 13, 2018)

She does make awesome canes! Love the monarchs.


----------



## CreativeCanes (Jun 16, 2018)

Yes she does, Ivy was a big inspiration to me when I first started making canes.
Her use of color and blends in her kaleidoscopes just amaze me. I can totally appreciate the patience her cane work has. 
She is one of the best along with Adam Thomas Rees and Jane Dwyer. All incredibly talented artists with different focus's using their cane work.
Polymer clay is amazing with all that can be done with it. 




thewishman said:


> She does make awesome canes! Love the monarchs.


----------



## MSpringer (Jun 16, 2018)

My son is on the spectrum as well. Having something to keep your mind occupied on the bad days, once everything has settled down, is really helpful.


----------



## CreativeCanes (Jun 16, 2018)

It sure is, I would be lost with out my little space that I can just take a moment to gather myself in.




MSpringer said:


> My son is on the spectrum as well. Having something to keep your mind occupied on the bad days, once everything has settled down, is really helpful.


----------



## turncrazy43 (Jun 17, 2018)

Melanie: So glad to hear your little one is safe. I can not imagine how you must have felt. The outcome was a 
God send I am sure.
Turncrazy43


----------



## CreativeCanes (Jun 18, 2018)

Thank you so much, yes I believe someone was for sure watching over my little guy that day, we are so very thankful and grateful to have him home safe. 
The school made quick adjustments to have a 1 on 1 para with him at all times, so keeping my thoughts as positive as I can that it won't happen again.



turncrazy43 said:


> Melanie: So glad to hear your little one is safe. I can not imagine how you must have felt. The outcome was a
> God send I am sure.
> Turncrazy43


----------

